# An offline classical music library



## cdobranszki (Jun 26, 2021)

Dear all,

I am new to this forum and would like to pose a query/problem to the wider community.

_Is there a vast, offline, classical music library?_

To be more specific, I am looking for a free or paid service, which will allow me to download (and NOT stream) a vast library of classical music (preferably under .flac or good quality audio format) and move it on a separate hard drive to have it forever offline.

The aim is to have this library available for my parents whom collected every possible piece of European classical music on CDs. The point is to obtain such a library without using illegal means (torrent, ripping CDs, DVDs, etc.)

If anyone is aware of such a library please do let me know. Have a wonderful day and happy listening!

Kind Regards,
Cristian

(I apologies if there is already a thread on this topic and I would much appreciate if you could point me towards it)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I doubt that something like this exists for free in a legal form (posting links to illegal sites in this thread will not be allowed). But you can get free downloads from some record companies and CD selling companies (check out this thread: Ridiculous bargains, CDs and MP3s thread).


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

If you can afford 1200 euros, you can get a 2 TB drive with historical recordings of the standard classical repertory.

https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/padmc01


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

If you already have the CDs, don't you have such a library? It is also legal to rip them, certainly if you keep the originals.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kreisler jr said:


> If you already have the CDs, don't you have such a library? It is also legal to rip them, certainly if you keep the originals.


It is legal (in most countries) to rip them, but only for own use (you can't give the files away), and only if you keep the originals.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

hustlefan said:


> If you can afford 1200 euros, you can get a 2 TB drive with historical recordings of the standard classical repertory.
> 
> https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/padmc01


However, one can get a real lot of recordings for 1200 Euros. When I search for Carl Nielsen for example on that website, there are just a couple of early/mono recordings, and that's it. And zero Szymanowski, Henze, Dutilleux Zemlinsky or Novak, but 27 hits for Delius, and 7 for Butterworth.


----------



## cdobranszki (Jun 26, 2021)

Thank you all very much for this. Its tremendously helpful. And wonderful to see such a dedicated community!

The way I calculate the value of such a library is: £7 per month x 50 years = £4200. So the 1200EUR actually sounds reasonable (although its quite the amount to spend at once!). I take the point of the library limits however, and the lack of updating (concerts, shows, OSTs etc.). But hey, that's the power of the streaming service and why it remains a profitable business.

After having searched more thoroughly on this forum I find primephonic.com to be a good addition to the offline library, but quite expensive for the HD sound. The problem is my parents might not be able to use it easily, which is why the offline library is so valuable.

Thanks again, hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## Auntie Lynn (Feb 23, 2014)

If it's scores you are looking for, you can't beat IMSLP - also try and get an old edition of the Schwann - there's a musical education right there...speaking of the Schwann, I think the last one published had Temirkanov's picture on the cover...


----------

